# Lamp Report



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

We are going for final on a commercial project today, and the superintendent called me asking who we go to about a lamp report, which is being required by the county municipality. I know about the wooden ball and the ping pong balls, but this I was unfamiliar with. One of the old timers I know told me he hasn't heard about these since the 1970's, any ideas or explanations. Thanks for your help.


----------

